# Dexter's new "house"



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

I present to you, Dexter's new "house"!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, I don't see the new house.....but I love the huffle-puff! :lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Haha he's in "Hufflepuff house" cuz he's a huffy guy
He doesn't actually have a new real house. I just got bored and called him hufflepuff tonight so I decided to Photoshop him being sorted by the sorting hat like in Harry Potter haha
Now he's right along side with Cedric Diggory *sigh* :mrgreen:


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oops. That's adorable!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

LOVE this. Very cute


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

That's so funny because a friend of mine said that about Delia the other day. "All that huffing and puffing, she'd be a hufflepuff!" I laughed it off. Looks like our little babies would be housed together! 
And that picture is just too cute for words. I thought the hat was cute and then I saw the wand and my heart just melted.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol:

I really appreciated this, since I am a HP fan myself  Thank you for sharing


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hahaha I had fun making it. Maybe i'll put the crest on his real house


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

omg hahaha love it


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Amazing.


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

HP fans unite :lol: 
Amazing


----------

